# Chouchou ( more pictures ..)



## nathalie (Sep 14, 2014)

*Chouchou ( more pictures ..) and more p2*

Chouchou sleeps ...


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great pic and "cute"!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like a weird bat! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## bcostello (Sep 15, 2014)

She looks so comfortable in her sunny window.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Looks like a weird bat! :evil:



Well you look like a weird cat =P


----------



## nathalie (Sep 19, 2014)

More pictures ...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2014)

Remember the alien in Independence Day!?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder what the skin feels like. Warm to the touch and sticky?


----------



## nathalie (Sep 20, 2014)

Warm but no sticky.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 20, 2014)

How do you dress it in winter? (Other than, ...warmly)


----------



## Wendy (Sep 24, 2014)

I love those toes! And her 'buttons'. :rollhappy: She's actually very cute. Does she get cold without a full fur coat?


----------



## nathalie (Sep 25, 2014)

No it was not cold skin is thicker and like all cats he comes less winter, that all !
I have 2 like that and other with hairs, no difference.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...zwbPShAOOaZqhUCqiqUDw-eg&ust=1411743686518204


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 25, 2014)

eggshells said:


> I wonder what the skin feels like. Warm to the touch and sticky?



Like a suede hot water bottle.

Many years ago I knew a very sweet Sphynx, he used to jump from the floor into my arms to greet me. And absolutely the cuddliest cat I've ever known and I've known some real lovers. Seeing these pictures made my day, reminding me of him.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## nathalie (Sep 28, 2014)

And another..


----------

